# LAUSANNE | Arc-en-Ciel Crissier | 70m | 210ft | 21 fl | Pro



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is a proposed project in Crissier (Lausanne-West), actually Route de Bussigny 31. This disaffected industrial area will change for to be an urban Boulevard in 2020. 

Architect: AWS


















2010


----------

